# Someone doesn't like to share



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

This weekend I got the dogs a puppy pillow bed. Willow really isn't into it but Jake and Ozzy have decided that like it and Jake has decided he isn't sharing. 
The cat figured it out first.








Jake was confused.








Then Ozzy figured it out.








Finally Jake caught on








And then he decided he wasn't going to share so he desperately tried to get it into his crate.video to come.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Part one: http://youtu.be/ZO_n5lgMoB0


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Didn't quite fit: http://youtu.be/QSCKpvzBvzc


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha that's so funny - it's huge, way bigger than jake & ozzy!
Did jake drag it to his crate?? Can't wait for the video x.........
Just watched it - 3 times!!
That is so sweet and priceless - jake looks so small next to it x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tracey he tried so hard!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I absolutely love it! The videos are class! Jake is a sweet boy... SOO sweet!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is not overly bright as I'm pretty sure it would fit in the big crate right next to him


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Tracey he tried so hard!!


That video is my all time favourite, I can't wait to show it to billy tomorrow, he'll love it.
Bless him for trying - does he not get jealous if ozzy is on it?? X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> That video is my all time favourite, I can't wait to show it to billy tomorrow, he'll love it.
> Bless him for trying - does he not get jealous if ozzy is on it?? X


Oh he does. That's why he wanted it in his crate. That's where he hides all his gems.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Oh he does. That's why he wanted it in his crate. That's where he hides all his gems.


Oh jake is funny! He's half human hiding his loot!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

A little help from mom.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha is that jake squished up at the back?
How do the crates work with your 3?
Do they have set ones or do the just share?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I take it willow goes on top of the crate? Ruby misses the top of the crate - she sometimes climbs over the couch as if to go on it - only to be met with a pile of diggers, guns, robots etc


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The little blue one is mostly Jake's but he let's Ozzy go in. Jake loved sleeping on top of it and he hides his spoils in it.








Ozzy goes in the big one most often. Willow will not go near one unless you throw food in there.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

While the brother is away the sister well raid his stash.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This is priceless! I love the ear pulling best and the fact that he doesn't realize that even if he did manage to get it in he'd never manage to get back out or use it for that matter. It's a bit like the fable of the dog with the bone and his reflection. He just wants to make sure no one else gets it.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Donna Jake was great enjoyment while stressed at work last night. We all decided how clever his problem solving skills are. Love your babies!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

This is hilarious!!

If the last picture of Jake asleep on the puppy's head wasn't adorable enough, my insides completely turned to mush at the video! What a gorgeous boy  xxxx


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

That is so funny! I love the pic of Jake with his head on the bears head.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

cute pictures, hilarious film, happy viewer!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

That is fantastic


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The updates are funny Donna! Good job for mummy eh?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I want a dog bed like that 
And i want a Jake 
I'm off to write my letter to Santa.


----------

